# Hagen Trade Exhibition 2011



## George Farmer (7 Sep 2011)

Between the 2nd and 5th of Sept Dan Crawford and I attended the Hagen Trade Exhibition 2011.  

This year's mission for us for was to 'scape 12 aquariums - a mixture of Fluval Edge, Chi and Roma.

Not only did we have to 'scape them - we also had to set up the hardware and position them on their display stands.  This included lifting lots of buckets of water up lots of stairs.  It was great fun but hard work!

Substrate and decor was provided by Unipac, plants by Tropica.

Here's a few pics -  


Fluval Edges and Chi by George Farmer, on Flickr


Fluval Roma 125 by George Farmer, on Flickr


Entire Fluval Chi and Edge range by George Farmer, on Flickr


Fluval Chi (19 and 25 litre) by George Farmer, on Flickr


New Fluval Edge by George Farmer, on Flickr

Dan has some more pics that hopefully he will share later.


----------



## Eboeagles (7 Sep 2011)

Ha! Im happy you've posted this as for my sins I have a Fluval Edge! 

Mind you when I bought it I knew nothing of planted tanks etc and its been a struggle to make it look half decent! This may actually encourage me to post some pics of it!


----------



## Themuleous (7 Sep 2011)

Interesting to see what you achieved with those edge tanks, they cant have been easy to scape.  Also must have taken you ages!

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (7 Sep 2011)

The last scape is amazing, great scape, so clear and crisp. 


.


----------



## clonitza (8 Sep 2011)

Excellent work there George! Some simple and inspiring scapes.

Mike


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2011)

Very nice George, Fluval Chi 25 is my fav... really nice


----------



## worwood (8 Sep 2011)

Excellent as always!   

I've always wondered how you'd go about planting anything in the Edge aquariums unless you have extremely bendy wrists.

Out of interest did the Roma have the pre-drilled inlet and outlet pipes?


----------



## mr_ED (9 Sep 2011)

very nice indeed   might duplicate one set up for my room


----------



## magisterartium (24 Sep 2011)

Hi George, 

Some great scapes. In the white, 46l edge in the first photo, what is the substrate used?

Magister


----------

